
Bees cleverer than we thought - blobman
http://www.michalpaszkiewicz.co.uk/blog/beetraining/
======
severus
I can't wait to see if we will be able to teach bees 2 or 3 stage processes...

~~~
blobman
Apparently researchers have already been training bees to find drugs:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/33195468/honey-bees-
tr...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/33195468/honey-bees-trained-to-
detect-illegal-drugs)

